# Star Wars: who would win



## venomousblenny (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok, I swear this is not a troll
So my freind and I are total geeks and have spent hours on many debats of the fantasy and sci-fi worlds, as a side note most of them involve a lot of alcohol.
Who would win in a battle between Gandalf and Yoda....
we must assume Gandalf's magic is the force of a sort and Gandalf's sword can stop a light saber and visversa.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: who would win*

Methinks there's several threads already with this same topic, in the Star Wars section...might want to check it out.


----------

